# [iwconfig] I've no iwconfig ??? Where is it ??

## bulki

Hi, I've just installed  at76c503a drivers for my Linksys WUSB11 (http://at76c503a.berlios.de/). There was no problem until... now. I mount the wlan0:

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig wlan0 up

 

That's ok

then:

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig

  in order to see if wlan0 "fit inside". But

 *Quote:*   

> -bash: iwconfig: command not found

 

(neither iwconfig, nor dhcpcd, noting!)

beuh ??

I've done a stage3 installation, with an universal CD, 'cause my only way to reach internet is by Wireless...  :Sad: 

Thank for help

PS: I've seen an option for   at76c503a in the kernel, I put it in module

----------

## blaster999

try net-wireless/wireless-tools for iwconfig and net-misc/dhcpcd for dhcpcd.

emerge dhcpcd wireless-tools

----------

## bulki

it was so easy ? lol...

Thank you  :Wink: 

----------

## InsideJob

So easy it should have been in the handbook. Now I'm sitting at Starbucks with a "finalized" system that can't even connect to the Internet. Have to drive home for the stoopid CD, ugh!

EDIT: and don't forget to emerge www-client/links if you have to click an "accept" button to get online. If they're essential tools for the install CD you'd think they'd be essential for a base/basic system too.   :Mad: 

----------

## Hu

InsideJob: you do realize you resurrected a thread most recently posted to in 2004, to respond to users who have not posted since 2007 and 2009, correct?  How did you get your wireless to work at home before you installed iwconfig?

----------

## Ant P.

And they're not really "essential tools"... iwconfig was obsoleted by iw half a decade ago.

----------

## Hu

He resurrected a thread from more than a decade ago, so if we assume that his post just took a few years to appear, maybe it was essential back when he wrote it.  :Wink:   Perhaps his wireless reliability is very poor and retransmission delayed his post for a few years.

----------

